# Demotivated? Feel You are bad at art?



## Rorrum (Jul 14, 2018)

I feel like everyone could stand to have a peek at this graph, it has help me a LOT in my artistic persuits and I wish I had seen it sooner!!


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

Why yes, I kind of suck at art but why would I need criticism for it? I don't need better talent sorry I'm just saying


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 14, 2018)

theawakening said:


> Why yes, I kind of suck at art but why would I need criticism for it? I don't need better talent sorry I'm just saying


Not everyone does! I'm glad you're happy with your art!

If you don't feel the title applies to you, then it's not for you ahaha


----------



## theawakening (Jul 14, 2018)

nah it's all good.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 14, 2018)

That's a lovely graph. <3


----------



## Julen (Jul 14, 2018)

yeah that graph is cool and all








I still feel like I'm not that good anyways 

and probably will stay that way.



which will either lead me to pursue my wishes of getting good

or crippling depression






one of those two


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2018)

I've basically given up on drawing at this point. My schedule is too busy and my workspace too small. It's easier to focus on other hobbies like music or gaming.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 14, 2018)

Took me a second to understand the chart oof


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 15, 2018)

Julen said:


> yeah that graph is cool and all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I hope it leads to the better one!! Best of luck!!


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 15, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've basically given up on drawing at this point. My schedule is too busy and my workspace too small. It's easier to focus on other hobbies like music or gaming.



Thats fair! It's not for everyone. The cool thing about this graph is that it can be applied to almost any skill or hobby! My boyfriend does music too! Awesome hobby


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 15, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Took me a second to understand the chart oof



Hahaha it's okay! I'm not that quick with charts either


----------



## Fiorabeast (Jul 15, 2018)

Another thing I read somewhere is thinking about yourself as being in one of those RPG games but with art:

You're the main (artist) character and your goal is to get good so you go and defeat enemies (aka tackling those difficult art subjects, etc) to get exp from.
For example, I got done with a free art request of something I never have done before. I do a few practice gestures and some rough sketches (maybe they're 5 or 10 exp each) to get a feel and some knowledge on it. Starting and finishing it soon while learning how the design works and stuff earned me about 45 or 50 exp because I learned a few things from this. Then I reward myself as if I defeated a boss and cleared it (in this case, ice cream!).

Then suddenly, you aren't improving as fast as you want or something is blocking you and your goal. The reason for the stop in the Art Exp? Your goal to level 50 and above just got harder and a little more slower to get to (raise your hand if you are level 100+ in a game you've been in for a VERY long time and have seen the EXP trickle slowly to get to the next level!) Maybe there is some skill that you haven't unlocked yet or can level up on? Even just drawing little doodles earns you some exp.
And so on and so forth.

I mean, thinking like this actually helped me I realized that it DOES sound similar to games...


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 15, 2018)

Fiorabeast said:


> Another thing I read somewhere is thinking about yourself as being in one of those RPG games but with art:
> 
> You're the main (artist) character and your goal is to get good so you go and defeat enemies (aka tackling those difficult art subjects, etc) to get exp from.
> For example, I got done with a free art request of something I never have done before. I do a few practice gestures and some rough sketches (maybe they're 5 or 10 exp each) to get a feel and some knowledge on it. Starting and finishing it soon while learning how the design works and stuff earned me about 45 or 50 exp because I learned a few things from this. Then I reward myself as if I defeated a boss and cleared it (in this case, ice cream!).
> ...



Haha I love that analogy! Very fun! I can relate, I feel like I did all the "easy" exp work and now I have to work EXTRA hard to level up orz


----------



## Solarflare420 (Jul 19, 2018)

I don’t do art as much as I want to because I work my ass off on a piece and am proud of it then I post it online and get no likes and no comments so I’m like wtf is the point of making art if no one gives a shit about it


----------



## Zamietka (Jul 19, 2018)

...why am I so bad at understanding graphs
It kinda makes sense but it also makes me a little sad because it means when I'm actually happy with my drawings they are most likely not as good as I think they are XD
I think looking at the horror of the drawings I made when I was 11 is more motivating, at least I can see the improvement from there


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 19, 2018)

I have decided to put this theory to the test, that hard work and grinding beats talent. I will try to the best of my ability and time available, to draw my fursona every day for as long as I can. 
I started 3 days ago. So I guess I'll just have to keep it up and see if it holds any truth, or it is in fact something you're born with and can't develop through doing.


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 19, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> ...why am I so bad at understanding graphs
> It kinda makes sense but it also makes me a little sad because it means when I'm actually happy with my drawings they are most likely not as good as I think they are XD
> I think looking at the horror of the drawings I made when I was 11 is more motivating, at least I can see the improvement from there



Untrue! They are as good as you think they are! And if you previously were unhappy with your skill level and you are now, it means you are now meeting your higher expectations. There is never a "max level" you can reach in art, there is always going to be room to improve!


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 19, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I have decided to put this theory to the test, that hard work and grinding beats talent. I will try to the best of my ability and time available, to draw my fursona every day for as long as I can.
> I started 3 days ago. So I guess I'll just have to keep it up and see if it holds any truth, or it is in fact something you're born with and can't develop through doing.



I firmly believe it is mostly if not all skill. When I started drawing, I had no "talent" that made me better than anyone else starting out!


----------



## Kopatropa (Jul 19, 2018)

Solarflare420 said:


> I don’t do art as much as I want to because I work my ass off on a piece and am proud of it then I post it online and get no likes and no comments so I’m like wtf is the point of making art if no one gives a shit about it


So it's not fun for you if other people don't like it?

With the internet oversaturated with artists, getting attention requires at least one of two things: Fanart and sex. Skill? Not necessarily. People are picky choosy like that.

Cliche Alert: If art is something you love, you'd do it regardless. People will HAVE to care eventually.


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 20, 2018)

Solarflare420 said:


> I don’t do art as much as I want to because I work my ass off on a piece and am proud of it then I post it online and get no likes and no comments so I’m like wtf is the point of making art if no one gives a shit about it



Sorry I didnt see your comment right away!
The internet is a very big place with a LOT of people vying for the attention of viewers. I recommend making some artist friends (like everyone on this thread, myself included!) Whom you can share your art with, instead of relying on a bunch of strangers to judge your art, at least as a good starting point!


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks. I sometimes look at my old work and notice how much more detailed it was than my current stuff, but tbh I think I just need to put in
as much effort as I did when I was 22. However, I understand anatomy a little bit better than I did a few years ago.


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 25, 2018)

DecentBadger said:


> Thanks. I sometimes look at my old work and notice how much more detailed it was than my current stuff, but tbh I think I just need to put in
> as much effort as I did when I was 22. However, I understand anatomy a little bit better than I did a few years ago.



Yeah! Art is like working out yknow? If you don't exercise certain parts they can fall behind. I'm in the same boat, my anatomy has improved but my technical skill has gone up a lot, and I really need to work on backgrounds and more dynamic poses, maybe we can do an art trade some time and practice!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 25, 2018)

My Tip: Don't listen to anyone who preaches about anatomical accuracy in hobbyist artwork... It's just meant to be fun. Even if it's crappy but you still enjoy doing it, nobody has the right to tell you to stop. It's not like they needed to pay an entry fee to an art gallery to look at it. Most of the time they just clicked on a link in deviantart or FA. Big whoop, a few seconds of their life lost forever, woe is them.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jul 25, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> My Tip: Don't listen to anyone who preaches about anatomical accuracy in hobbyist artwork... It's just meant to be fun. Even if it's crappy but you still enjoy doing it, nobody has the right to tell you to stop. It's not like they needed to pay an entry fee to an art gallery to look at it. Most of the time they just clicked on a link in deviantart or FA. Big whoop, a few seconds of their life lost forever, woe is them.


Definitely agree! Not every artist is ambitious, not every artist takes art seriously. Some artists just wanna have fun with it and do what makes them happy, and _*that's okay. *_Improvement isn't mandatory. If you're a hobbyist doing it for pleasure and someone has an issue with how you draw something, that's their problem and they should keep it to themselves.


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 25, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> My Tip: Don't listen to anyone who preaches about anatomical accuracy in hobbyist artwork... It's just meant to be fun. Even if it's crappy but you still enjoy doing it, nobody has the right to tell you to stop. It's not like they needed to pay an entry fee to an art gallery to look at it. Most of the time they just clicked on a link in deviantart or FA. Big whoop, a few seconds of their life lost forever, woe is them.



Of course yeah!! If you are making art to please yourself, your standards might not be the same as other people's. And in the end YOU need to be happy with your standards for your work because YOU are the one creating it!


----------



## Hopei (Jul 26, 2018)

What bring on art block for me's more a feeling of  "I don't know enough about the subject to draw it" rather than thinking about how my art sucks, at least from the second point there's improvements to be made and a direction to go, while the first point could be endless. That's why I'll bring up anatomy or studying from refs if someone's asked for ways to improve or critiques, It's very hard to tell what angle they're coming from otherwise : P


----------



## PrivateCompanyMan (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice chart, I can say that time/quality of art follows a similar graph.
First ones are always slower, second is more efficient but tends to be looser, third is borderline abstract but the most technically proficient.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 26, 2018)

AH! I've been looking for this graph.
Yeah it's a cycle. My way of countering it is to always try to draw something in a way I've never done before. The more ambitious the better. After pulling it off, you will have skill > sight and you'll feel real good cos your ability to criticize your own work is still catching up. When I finished Chairman www.furaffinity.net: Chairman by zenmaldita I felt great. However after a few hours later I begin to spot my mistakes, things I could've done better etc.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jul 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> AH! I've been looking for this graph.
> Yeah it's a cycle. My way of countering it is to always try to draw something in a way I've never done before. The more ambitious the better. After pulling it off, you will have skill > sight and you'll feel real good cos your ability to criticize your own work is still catching up. When I finished Chairman www.furaffinity.net: Chairman by zenmaldita I felt great. However after a few hours later I begin to spot my mistakes, things I could've done better etc.


That's pretty hard for me. I personally can't stand a bad drawing, so after I make one, I never look at it again. To avoid mistakes, I look at other's art instead of going back to my previous art.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 26, 2018)

A huge blockage for me that kept me from drawing was that the thing I could draw won't look as good as I imagined it to be. I finally grew out of this way of thinking - if I won't practice, I won't be better. I don't have to replicate someone else's style I can do some stuff my way, even if it's not perfect.

Another thing to help myself is to do some practices on stuff I don't feel good at. I swear, notes from one lectures I had are filled with my practices on human nose and ears.


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 26, 2018)

Marcl said:


> A huge blockage for me that kept me from drawing was that the thing I could draw won't look as good as I imagined it to be. I finally grew out of this way of thinking - if I won't practice, I won't be better. I don't have to replicate someone else's style I can do some stuff my way, even if it's not perfect.
> 
> Another thing to help myself is to do some practices on stuff I don't feel good at. I swear, notes from one lectures I had are filled with my practices on human nose and ears.



Exactly, even if your art didnt turn out perfect or didnt turn out the way you imagined it, you still learned something, and when you can see where you need improvement then it's just a matter of practicing! Art is a physical and mental skill, you have to have the knowledge to improve and the muscle memory as well!


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> AH! I've been looking for this graph.
> Yeah it's a cycle. My way of countering it is to always try to draw something in a way I've never done before. The more ambitious the better. After pulling it off, you will have skill > sight and you'll feel real good cos your ability to criticize your own work is still catching up. When I finished Chairman www.furaffinity.net: Chairman by zenmaldita I felt great. However after a few hours later I begin to spot my mistakes, things I could've done better etc.




Thats an AMAZING piece!! Well done and you are so right, going out of your comfort zone, doing research on a new lighting/perspective/fabric/outfit/animal ANYTHING will give you heaps of new experience!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2018)

Well if it makes you feel better here is my first sketch of anything for a while:


Spoiler: Weirdness incoming plus large picture.









 This is my first try!


----------



## Solarflare420 (Jul 26, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> So it's not fun for you if other people don't like it?
> 
> With the internet oversaturated with artists, getting attention requires at least one of two things: Fanart and sex. Skill? Not necessarily. People are picky choosy like that.
> 
> Cliche Alert: If art is something you love, you'd do it regardless. People will HAVE to care eventually.


That’s the only problem I do make fan art and sex and I still get nothing


----------



## Solarflare420 (Jul 26, 2018)

Rorrum said:


> Sorry I didnt see your comment right away!
> The internet is a very big place with a LOT of people vying for the attention of viewers. I recommend making some artist friends (like everyone on this thread, myself included!) Whom you can share your art with, instead of relying on a bunch of strangers to judge your art, at least as a good starting point!


Haha I’ve been trying to make artist friends too and no one really seems interested.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 26, 2018)

Solarflare420 said:


> Haha I’ve been trying to make artist friends too and no one really seems interested.


Do not worry! You will find people who will share the same interests.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 26, 2018)

I wonder whether the idea that there is a cycle of improving art ability and improving ability to discern flaws in pieces of art is true. 
There are a lot of art critics who are good at discerning good from bad art, but who themselves have little artistic ability.


----------



## Kopatropa (Jul 26, 2018)

Solarflare420 said:


> That’s the only problem I do make fan art and sex and I still get nothing


You need to do more than just post art.

Make some friends, talk to people, like their art.

It'll work.


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 26, 2018)

Solarflare420 said:


> Haha I’ve been trying to make artist friends too and no one really seems interested.



Hey! You might not have seen my comment, but I'd be down to see your art! If you put yourself down you're putting up hurdles that you will have to overcome later! |It is better to try and fail than to give up for sure


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I wonder whether the idea that there is a cycle of improving art ability and improving ability to discern flaws in pieces of art is true.
> There are a lot of art critics who are good at discerning good from bad art, but who themselves have little artistic ability.



Art like many hobbies and skills requires both physical AND mental education. You can be an expert in proper fencing technique but not be a professional fencer, for example. In order to improve your OWN artistic ability, physical practice is not just recommended but required!


----------



## Rorrum (Jul 26, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Well if it makes you feel better here is my first sketch of anything for a while:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weirdness incoming plus large picture.
> ...



This is very cool and unique! I'd love to have it on a shirt, I especially love the eyes!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Rorrum said:


> This is very cool and unique! I'd love to have it on a shirt, I especially love the eyes!


Well that was my first sketch here is my first piece that I spent 5 hours digitally enhanced after sketching for couple of minutes irl! (Hope you are inspired by this piece!)
www.furaffinity.net: Tri Headed Snake by zeroforcesin


----------



## Marcl (Jul 27, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Well if it makes you feel better here is my first sketch of anything for a while:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weirdness incoming plus large picture.
> ...


You're aware that some modernist cartoons or comics could be using such style?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 27, 2018)

Marcl said:


> You're aware that some modernist cartoons or comics could be using such style?


Good point! It has been awhile since I studied art, and it is the first I have heard of this term. (Though most of the art was more classic than modern pieces, but that is because it was public school education for me mostly. )


----------



## peach ♡ (Jul 29, 2018)

this is a good thread!! honestly, it depends on where you want to take your art, but i hope everyone has fun doing it at least!


----------

